# Feliz CumpleaÑos Namarne



## bb008

*¡ESTE ES EL CUMPLEAÑOS QUE CANTAMOS LOS VENEZOLANOS CUANDO YA estamos PASADITOS DE TRAGOS, CON TREMENDO ESCÁNDALO Y BOCHINCHE...! Así qué cómo ya he cantado varios cumpleaños en WR...pero al más serio y mi SUPER PANA DEL ALMA le canto a mi estilo...(que lo diga Rosita y Venezuelan Sweetie, si esto no es verdad)...*

*Hay que noche tan preciosa*
*es la noche de tú día*
*todo lleno de alegría*
*en esta fecha (natal)...¡fatal, fatal, fatal!...*
*Tus más íntimos amigos ...¡y enemigos¡*
*esta noche te acompañan*
*¡Tomando caña!*
*Te saludan y desean...¡Tremenda pea! *
*Un mundo de felicidad, ¡felicidad, felicidad, felicidad!*
*Yo por mí parte deseo...¡tirarte un peo! *
*lleno de luz este día...¡Con policías!*
*todo lleno de alegría*
*en esta fecha natal...¡fatal, fatal, fatal!*
*Y que esta luna plateada...¡Y oxidada! *
*brillé su luz para tí, ¡para tí!*
*Y ruego a dios por que pases*
*¡la noche haciendo pipí*
*con las pañales que te dí*
*que los compré en el sambil*
*y me costaron treinta mil*
*con la tarjeta mercantil!*
*¡Cumpleaños Feliz!*
*Te deseamos a tí*
*Cumpleaños Jorgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (Namarneeeeeee....)*
*¡Cumpleaños Feliz!*


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades hermano. Parece ser que aunque te lo tenías calladito, alguien lo ha descubierto . Tranquilo no pasa a todos. 

Como es habitual traigo algo para beber, de las de tu zona, para que veas.

Per molt anys estimat Jordi (o era Jorge, ja no sé one tinc el cap ). Saps que no sóc molt efusiu, però ja vendrà la teva presidenta per arreglar-ho. 

Una abraçada.

Salut

Ant


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz cumpleaños compañero!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Bueno, Jordi, muy feliz cumple!!*
*¡¡Esperemos compartir muchos más!! *
**​


----------



## Namarne

*Bueno, como esto ya no tiene remedio, más vale que lo organice bien... aunque sea en plena calle. 

BB, mi querida Betzabeth, eres impagable. ¿Quedamos que había perlas en el Caribe, o eras tú la única? **** Muchas gracias, corazoncito hermoso, espero no acabar en el estado en que promete tu canción de felicitación. * 
* 
¡Ant, compañero! ¡Por qué tienes que ser merengue, **hombre! **** Jajaja, no me hagas caso, en realidad ya no sabría verte de otra forma. ¡Buena elección de cerveza, sí señor! ¡Tú te mereces todos los "pasillos" que hagan falta! (Aunque preferiría que este año fuera el último...)  

¡Muchas gracias, Víctor! Es siempre muy grato cruzarse contigo, gracias de corazón.  

**Lo mismo te digo, Inés, te agradezco mucho la felicitación, y espero seguir compartiendo un espacio en WR contigo.  *


----------



## Tximeleta123

¿Cerveza? ¿He oído cerveza?  Me apunto! Y ya que Antpax lleva la de tu tierra, yo te llevo la de la mía.

Zorionak Namarne y que cuuuuuuuumplas muuuuchos mááaáááássssss!!!


Un beso


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Namarne!

Espero aún estar a tiempo para desearte un ¡Feliz cumpleaños! ¡A celebrar!

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Namarne

*¡Eskerrik asko, Tximeleta! Ahora que ya conozco a ciencia cierta tu identidad de mariposa, puedo devolverte un beso de angelito.  *

*¡Muchas gracias, Erasmo! Me ponéis en un compromiso, casi no sé dónde elegir entre tanta buena bebida, ¡habrá que probar un poco de todas! En fin, sin pasarse, aunque tengamos al médico cerca.  ¡Hasta siempre! *


----------



## bb008

Namarne said:


> *¡Eskerrik asko, Tximeleta! Ahora que ya conozco a ciencia cierta tu identidad de mariposa, puedo devolverte un beso de angelito.  *
> 
> *¡Muchas gracias, Erasmo! Me ponéis en un compromiso, casi no sé dónde elegir entre tanta buena bebida, ¡habrá que probar un poco de todas! En fin, sin pasarse, aunque tengamos al médico cerca.  ¡Hasta siempre! *


 
*MOMIJI TE FALTA LA CERVECITA DE AQUÍ, QUE PUEDEN SER:*

*ESTA* 

 *O ESTA *

 *O ESTA OTRA* 

 *¡DIOS! MEJOR* *NO SIGO POR QUE NO TENDRÉ SITIO SUFICIENTE*... *¡A TU SALUD, CHIN CHIN!*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡Vaya Jordi!

Felicidades
¡Qué calladito te lo tenías!

Cuidado con la cerveza, algunas son peligrosas 

¿No prefieres un buen cava? un día es un día. ¿Habrá bastante para todos tus amigos?

Besitos


----------



## Namarne

*¡Ooooh! Muchas gracias, Martine, claro que sí, la cosa va subiendo de grados.  
En cuanto a la bière, quizá no hay por qué ser tan extremos, hay posibilidades también más contemplativas y no tan definitivas. 
Un beso, ¡y gracias por la felicitación!*


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES NAMJORDI

Guardame una cervecita... o dos 

Voy volando a tu fiesta

Besos
Ro​


----------



## Priss

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS,  (y lo vuelvo a decir)   *
*Espero que hayas disfrutado, y estés disfrutando mucho este dia, dulce JordY.    *
*Besos para ti. *


----------



## Namarne

*¡Siempre bienvenida, Ro! No te apures si es una o son dos, ya ves que no falta cantidad y variedad. Muchas gracias por venir.  *

*Gracias también, Priss, gracias por tu(s) felicitación(es) y por tu preciosa amistad.*


----------



## lamartus

*¡Pero bueno! ¡Yo siempre con el santo en el cielo! ¿Cómo se me ha podido pasar esta fiesta? Agradecida a mi querida Betz por descubrirte me quito el sombrero para felicitarte, querido Jordi, y para saludar tu nuevo año (o nueva losa que cae encima... ). 
Espero que la edad no agrie nunca tu buen humor ni tu manera de entender el mundo. *
*Te traigo esto para la fiesta (espero que aún quede alguien en ella), así cada uno podrá hacer su petición.*

*Mil besos.*​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Queeeeee!!!! oye la verdad lo tenias bien calladito Jordi, mi amiga y compañera Bb, siempre tan oportuna y no tan despistada como dicen por hay ...

Bruja tenias que ser amiga, que bella eres...

bueno Jordi, te envio muchos besos y abrazos desde Venezuela especialmente para ti, eres de lo más impresindible en este foro, ojala sigamos disfrutando de ti... por muchos años más.

Disculpame la tardanza, estaba en otras cosillas, y me encontre con esta rumba prendidisimaaaaaa...increible, pero cierto.

besOsos


----------



## Namarne

*Pero Marta, cómo se te iba a pasar la fiesta si estábamos esperándote. Eso sí, me lo has puesto difícil, ¡prometo aprender a tocar la guitarra para la próxima!  Aunque como me conozco, de momento pongo esto a vuestra disposición, o esto, que nadie se sienta excluido. 
Un abrazo muy grande, wapísima, y gracias por tu post. (Por cierto, una combinación de colores muy acertada.)  
Jordi* 

*Te agradezco especialmente tu presencia, rOsita.  (No sé yo cuántas brujillas debe haber por allá por tu país...)  Brujillas adorables, se entiende... 
Espero también disfrutar mucho tiempo de tu grata amistad y compañía. 
Un beso y hasta siempre, y un abrazo de Oso.  *


----------



## krolaina

Vale...genial... ya me quedé sin el puesto de Presi...

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!!

(Ay, que le he dado al botoncito de enviar antes de terminar).

Verás, yo te cuento... entre que ayer no ganasteis, perdieron los míos, la hormiga estaba encantada y la oliva no paraba de reírse...pues es que así no hay quién se concentre!. 

Espero que tuvieses un fantástico día...y perdona el descuido, ya te compensaré!


----------



## Namarne

*¡Hola, Carol! ¡Bienvenida a la fiesta! (Que me parece se va a juntar ya con otra...)  
Mi adorada, nunca bastante idolatrada Carol, tu puesto de Presi es vitalicio, no me hagas como que no lo sabías, ya no te libras de él, ¿o acaso piensas que puede haber otra Presi como tú? Al menos en lo que a mi Club se refiere.  
(Es que hay cosas que no hay que hacer, con ese par de pillos hay que ir a todas partes menos a ver un partido del Atleti.)  
Muchas gracias por tu felicitación, recibe un abrazo muy grande. 
Jordi *


----------



## chics

Eh, muchas felicidades ¡¡¡feliz cumple, Namarme!!!
Te deseo un 10% de friquismo par este año...


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Eh, muchas felicidades ¡¡¡feliz cumple, Namarme!!!
> Te deseo un 10% de friquismo par este año...


*¡Moltes gràcies, Cris, maca! 
(Gràcies per la felicitació i pels teus bons desitjos.)  *


----------



## krolaina

chics said:


> Eh, muchas felicidades ¡¡¡feliz cumple, Namarme!!!
> Te deseo un 10% de friquismo par este año...


 
¿Y el anuncio que le ibas a pasar por si estaba interesado en cambio de curro? ay, qué despistadilla...  Aquí lo dejo


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> ¿Y el anuncio que le ibas a pasar por si estaba interesado en cambio de curro? ay, qué despistadilla...  Aquí lo dejo


 
*Desde luego, sois un sol. (¡Las dos! ) 
Jajajaja, un trabajo con café gratis, ¡yo me apunto! Por cierto, ya que me voy a profesionalizar, os invito a mi próxima fiesta. 
Friki-besitos...  
Jordi *


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muy feliz cumple. Namarne ♪♫♪♫♪♫
Silvia


----------



## Namarne

*Feliz de tu simpática visita, Silvia. Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad. 
Recibe el saludo más cordial. 
Jordi*


----------



## anthodocheio

Aparte de "más vale tarde que nunca" ¿podría decir aquí "más vale breve que nada"?

*¡Cumpleaños feliz Jordi!*

Cordiales saludos,


----------



## valdo

Muchas felicidades y muy feliz cumple, Jordi....!!!
Lllego a la fiesta un poco tarde...como siempre... mas espero que hayas guardado una chelita para mí también...!!!

Valdo


----------



## Namarne

*Cristina, muchas gracias por tu amable felicitación. (Amable eres siempre en el foro.) Conocerás el refrán español: lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno. (Aunque en tu caso no haría falta que fuera breve.)  
Un saludo cordial,  
Jordi* 

*Jaja, Valdo, por favor, no te excuses por llegar tarde, en tu caso es una marca de distinción, noblesse oblige...  (Y por supuesto que tenías la chelita reservada, made in Chile por supuesto.)  
Un saludo, ¡y no nos hagas pensar tanto!  Con afecto, 
Jordi *


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Jordi.

De tu coleccionista de chistes malos.

On her 70th birthday, an old spinster decides it's time to finally get married. Since she has no hot prospects, she decides to run this ad in the local newspaper:

" Seventy-year young virgin seeks husband. Must be in same age group, must not beat me, must not run around on me, and MUST still be good in bed. Apply in person"

The next day, her doorbell rings, and when she opens the door, much to her dismay is a gray haired man in a wheelchair, and he has no arms or legs.

She asks the man, "Do you really expect me to choose you? You don't even have any arms or legs!"
The old man replies, "Well, I don't have arms, so how could I beat you?" 

The woman agrees, and asks him to proceed. 

"I don't have any legs, so how could I run around on you? 

Again, she agrees, and replies, "But how could you, without any arms or legs, possibly be good in bed?"

The man smiles and says, "I rang the doorbell, didn't I!"


¡Felicidades!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Pues parece que la fiesta sigue y sigue. 
¡Feliz cumpleaños!

*


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Supongo que se me perdonará el off topic, pero ¡Feliz San Jordi!, compañero. 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Ara quedaré be també jo! Per molts anys Jordi per l'aniversari i per el sant. La realitat és que... en fi, sense excusa plausible. Disculpa pel retard.

Felicitats i que et regalin molts llibres.

RIU


----------



## Namarne

*Ale... jajaja  ¡No hay quien pueda contigo! Muchas gracias por tu felicitación. ¡Por el chiste, no! ¡Ya sabes que a mí me gustan de azafatas!  
Un beso muy grande, 
Jordi* 

*Muchas gracias, Kibramoa, creo que ha valido la pena esperar al final de la fiesta: ¡esa marca de cerveza tiene que ser la mejor sin duda!  
Un abrazo.* 

*Gracias, Ant, ya veo que no se te escapa detalle. (Y perdona lo de la rosa, pero al menos era blanca...)  Un abrazo. *

*¡Moltes gràcies, RIU, company! Sí, segur que algun llibret caurà, tot i que em sembla que més aviat m'ha tocat a mi ser l'encarregat de comprar-ne per tots. És clar que és una feina agradable!  Una abraçada. 
Jordi *


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aunque  tarde, porque estoy siempre por las nubes, te deseo un feliz cumpleaños. Una apasionante charla contigo me llevó a releer parte de la obra de Mauriac y te lo agradezco porque descubrí aspectos de su obra en los que no me había fijado "naguère", cuando era más joven. Escribí otro post sobre esta palabra, no sé si lo leíste.
Vuélvenos más a menudo en el foro español/francés.
Un abrazo


----------



## Namarne

*Muchas gracias por tus palabras y por tu felicitación, ami GURB. (Sólo algo así podía arrastrarme hoy al foro, yo que hoy no quería ponerme muy a tiro de las puyas futboleras... siempre los hay que están a la que salta... y como a mí me gusta provocar... ) No vi ese post, lo buscaré, y espero (espero de esperanza) volver muy pronto entre vosotros, en busca de ayuda y auxilio.  
* *Un abrazo, 
Jordi* 
(Je viens de lire le post jadis/naguère, Claude, c'est très intéressant.)


----------



## Fernita

_*Dear Namarme: te deseo, aunque con cierto atraso, que hayas pasado ¡un muy muy feliz cumple!*_

*Ya han brindado con todo... qué me queda por decirte u ofrecerte...pero .... ah! Oh! Sí! Compré esto y ahora están bien heladitas...puedes abrirlas ahora*


*Muchos cariños y que cumplas muchos más! *
**
*Fernita.*


----------



## Namarne

*Muchas gracias, Fernita, pasé un buen cumple, y gracias a vosotros la felicidad se ha prolongado unos cuantos días más.  
Te agradezco mucho tu muestra de afecto. (¡Y no me quedo sin probar esas de tu tierra!) Que pases un buen día de fiesta.  
Con cariño, 
Jordi *


----------



## María Madrid

¿Ha habido guateque y yo en la inopia? Al menos no habrá sido una juerga andaluza, ¿no? Seguimos teniendo pendiente ya sabes qué  Con un fino o un rebujito.

Muchísimas felicidades (con mi proverbial retraso) y mil gracias por todo. Un abrazo,


----------



## Namarne

*Muchas gracias, María, y no te preocupes por el retraso, tus horarios no van con retraso, son diferentes.  Bueno, ya ves que ha habido un poco de todo: chotis, salsa, hasta sardana y sirtaki, con ligero predominio del tango... Pero claro, para esto faltabas tú, y mira que me había mentalizado...  
Un abrazo, gracias, 
Jordi*


----------

